# Desperate Gosport !!!!!



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We are due to leave our home in Spain on Weds arriving at our Daughters in Gosport on 15th Dec.
We are trying to find a cheap site from Dec 15th to Jan17th close to Gosport.All we need is hard standing and elec hook up.
We have tried all the sites we can find in the area and they are either fully booked or too expensive.
Can any one help please.?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you are a member of the CC try Carefree Nurseries, Tichfield Common.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you checked out local pubs ( via online pub lists) ?

If all you want is hardstanding and hookup then there might be a pub that normally does summer camping but would let you tuck yourselves away somewhere. Perhaps worth Skyping a few - ?

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Nearest one I can think of is Setthorns in the New Forest.

If you're ancient like me you get 30% discount for being over 55.

Approximate cost is £8.00 pun with discount.

However they are fully booked for the Xmas/New Year period.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


I should read your own profound little caption at the bottom of your post.


Some posters on here make the Scots look like spendthrifts.





Andy :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.kingfisher-caravan-park.co.uk/tarrifs.php

We stayed here lovely Restaurant as well.
No rules just park up where you like.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> 
> I should read your own profound little caption at the bottom of your post.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help  
I dont want a good site so therefore I want a cheap site.
I am not on holiday.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

hogan said:


> All we need is hard standing and elec hook up.


What do you call cheap? You are unlikely to find this at under a tenner.

peedee


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies i have managed to book in at
Carefree Nurseries, Tichfield Common
apart from Dec 24th to Jan 1.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hogan

Have you tried

Mr G Burrows
Arden
Occupation Lane
Fareham
PO14 4BZ
Tel 01329 845199
E.mail [email protected]

Not actually Gosport but in the same area more or less.

If you get stuck you can wild camp at the Marina at Hamble for a couple of nights that's hardstanding. 

Jacquie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

hogan said:


> Thanks for all your replies i have managed to book in at
> Carefree Nurseries, Tichfield Common
> apart from Dec 24th to Jan 1.


Pity he could not squeeze you in over Xmas. Its a nice site with good views across the solent. Did I not put it in the data base, feel sure I have some pics somewhere.

peedee

P.S No LadyJ put it in, if I can find my pics I'll add them, we last stayed there in 2005.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Found one! It was in my album. 










Carefree Nurseries 2005

peedee


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm glad you have found somewhere. I lived in Gosport for 5 years in the early 80's and when I saw your post title my first thought was YES.  
On a more helpful note I wonder if the people at P&P motorhomes Gosport would have any local info - you just never know.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

rayc said:


> I'm glad you have found somewhere. I lived in Gosport for 5 years in the early 80's and when I saw your post title my first thought was YES.
> On a more helpful note I wonder if the people at P&P motorhomes Gosport would have any local info - you just never know.


My daughter lives 100 yards from them I will get her to call in and ask
Thank you.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

hogan said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you have found somewhere. I lived in Gosport for 5 years in the early 80's and when I saw your post title my first thought was YES.
> ...


I lived across the road from P&P at 279 Forton Road. A small world.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

rayc said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > rayc said:
> ...


She lives in Cambridge road,look out for a Spanish reg Hymer unloading about midday Dec 15th.If you dont see us you know where we will be.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Small world I live in Gosport and just arrived here from the Algarve 8O Defo recommend the Kingfisher or you could wildcamp at the foreshore carparks, no hook up though :roll:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

latest update,thanks to the snow carefree had a cancellation so we managed to stay here all through Christmas.
I forgot how cold it is in the UK in Dec.


----------

